# Wing Chun Mommy



## Si-Je (Mar 27, 2007)

This is a compilation of video from the past three years of my training.  Was pregnant when I did the groung fighting clips (about 4 months).  We put this together to attract more women to the style.

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=2012874623


----------



## Jade Tigress (Mar 28, 2007)

That was awesome! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Carol (Mar 28, 2007)

That is FANTASTIC Si-Je!   I absolutely LOVE it!!!!!!

The real-life scenarios are fantastic and I really like how the the ukes are fighting back in some of the clips rather than just standing like a freaking scarecrow while someone's going to town on them.

Great job!!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 28, 2007)

Very cool

Thanks for posting the clip


----------



## theletch1 (Mar 29, 2007)

Excellent video.  I really liked your use of the magazine as a weapon.  I love seeing everyday objects used as weapons of opportunity.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 29, 2007)

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Si-Je (Apr 1, 2007)

I'm glad ya'll like the video.  
We've made several as my training progressed.  I've come to have a whole new appreciation for making films or videos.  It's not as easy as it seems.  We ended up laughing through most of the takes.
It was fun to make.  And frustrating at times to.  You really have to shoot from the perfect angle to see what's going on.  Wing Chun gets so close, it's hard for an audience to see sometimes.
I was really hoping the video might bring in more women to the school and the art.


----------



## Lynne (May 30, 2007)

Very interesting. Great self-defense.

I used to live in Saginaw and worked at the Bomber plant!  Speaking of Lockheed-Martin, have you thought of teaching through their recreation program?  A self-defense class for women would be a great way to introduce women to your art.


----------

